# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  مداعبات زوجيه يحتاجها الرجل

## دلع

إحدى الزوجات تقول : كنت إذا أردت إيقاظ زوجي من النوم للصلاة أغسل يدي بالماء حتى 

تكتسب نوعاً من البرودة وأعطرها بالعطر المفضل لديه ، فإذا ما لامست برودة يدي جسمه

الدافىء واستنشقت أنفاسه عبير ذلك العطر استيقظ من نومه وإن كان يغط في سبات 

عميق. 

* وتقول أخرى : قال لي بغلظة سوف أذهب للغداء مع أصدقائي هل تريدين شيئاً ؟ قلت 

له : حسناً ولكن لا تتأخر لأن الكهرباء سوف تنقطع . استدار نحوها في تعجب وقال : من

قال لك أنها سوف تنقطع ؟ أجابته بقولها : أنا أقول لك ذلك ، بمجرد خروجك من البيت 

يظلم كل شيء وبمجرد دخولك البيت يضيء كل شيء 

تبسم بعد أن أدرك ما ترمي إليه وذهب وكله شوق للعودة إلى البيت . 

* أرادت أن تمازح زوجها قالت له : أفتح فمك وأغمض عينيك . أغمض عينيه وفتح فمه

في تردد فإذا بها تلقمه قطعة من الحلوى اللذيذة . وعندما أراد الذهاب قالت مرة أخرى : 

أفتح فمك وأغمض عينيك ، أغمض عينيه من دون تردد وكله شوق إلى تلك الحلوة اللذيذة

فإذا بها تلقمه ورقة تلك الحلوى التي وضعتها في المرة الأولى. 


* قالت أخرى : أعتاد زوجي كلما ذهب مع الشباب في رحلة أن اخبىء له بين ملابسه 

رسالة حب تعبر عن مشاعري نحوه وقت غيابه وحالي وحال أولاده من دونه . 

وذات مرة لم أكن راضية عن سفره فلم أكتب له تلك الرسالة وعندما عاد من السفر فاجأني 

بقوله : لم أترك شبراً في الحقيبة إلاّ وفتشت فيه عن رسالتك التي عودتني عليها بل أني 

فتشت الحقيبة ثلاث مرات في كل مرة أقول في نفسي لعلها وضعتها هنا ولم أرها لعلي

أفتش جيداً عنها .. تندمت كثيراً على فعلي ذلك وأنا المح حنين الشوق في تعبيرات وجه 

، عزمت في نفسي بعدها إلا أقطع عادة حسنة كنت أقوم بها ما استطعت .

----------


## العالي عالي

مداعبات جميلة واتمني من كل النساء  أن تعمل بها من اجل حياة زوجية سعيدة  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## samoora

شكرا دلع  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكورة يا دلع ...

مداعبات في غاية الروعة والإتقان والتي قد لا تخلو أحيانا ً من المكر الأنثوي الجميل والشفاف ...

شكرا ً ... :Smile:

----------

